# Needing advice



## Drfreeze (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey all, I'm new to this so bear with me. I've been married for about four years with the love of my life. I thought nothing could ever get to this point. But here I am. The issues were having are intimacy related. I love my wife but lately things are just getting worse. I recently decided to make a life change and started on a weight loss loss regime, at first it was totally supported by my wife witch was great. Now, after losing a hundred pounds, my wife absolutely refuses to do the same. We have all this workout equipment and she just won't use it. Shes gained about thirty pounds and always complains about it. It's a huge argument when it's brought up. However, I get told I need to work out more. And bulk up more. Our sex life is something different, I'm very adventurous in bed and she is not!! One could say our sex life is very boring, often I'm left still wanting more and shes ready to stop and sleep cause she's tired. I do love this woman, but it's getting a little hard to keep being attracted to her and having sex when we do is turning into more of a chore than anything else. I don't really want to have an affair. But I'm afraid that if I found a person who's stimulating to talk to and shares my same situation. I' m afraid of what might happen. Trust me when I say this, these subjects cannot be broached due to a severe argument will ensue that will last for days. Please help!! Getting more and more frustrated.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

If you can't even talk to her without a several day long argument ensuing, is it really worth staying married over? Sounds like your issues travel WELL past the confines of the bedroom.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Sounds like you have two choices... Confront her and deal with the emotional fallout, or do nothing and watch your marriage fail. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

First, stop talking to your wife about her losing weight. She knows she is overweight. All you're doing is nagging her. That's not sexy. She can choose to do it, or not. The only option you have to encourage her to exercise is to invite her along in order to spend time together. You're going on a walk, so you would like to talk to her. If she chooses not to, she's going to be alone at home for the next two hours.

As for sex, go read Married Man Sex Life | How to have the marriage you thought you were going to have. By which I mean doing it like rabbits. for some tips on that front.

Good luck.


----------

